# Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished - Now on sale!



## TheUnfinished (Oct 9, 2013)

*Omnisphere Horizon III* is here.

*Omnisphere Horizon III* continues the Horizon series with 128 more patches aimed at dark and light cinematic underscore.

Like Horizon I and II, the aim of this library is to provide you with a compelling collection of sounds to guide and support your scores, whatever the tone or genre. In carefully looking at what was missing from the previous two installments, I have focused a little more on deeper and aggressive tones, as well as playful and exotic sounds.

This time round, however, there are some additional sounds. Firstly, there are some pads and textures taking advantage of the great choir/vocal sound sources within Omnisphere. Also, there are some strange and wonderful hybrid acoustic instruments, such as guitars, dulcimers, strings and pianos. Finally, there’s an overall step towards the lighter side of Omnisphere, with some arps and instruments that wouldn’t be out of place in a children’s fantasy movie or a romantic indie flick.

Each sound has instant flexibility and dynamism dialled into the modwheel, as you would expect.

*Omnisphere Horizon III* is available for £19.99 and can also be purchased as part of the new *Omnisphere Bundle*. You can download a demo pack of free sounds to try out too.



[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/sets/omnisphere-horizon-iii-demo/&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 9, 2013)

Another fine collection, Matt. Love that Quartz cello from hell thing.

Just had what-passes-for-an-idea on these walkthroughs - would anyone find audio-only versions useful on Soundcloud or something? Just thinking it's quite the thing for when you're walking with your iPhone or driving or something or other, and 95% of the useful info is all there in the audio. In this case Matt's calming dulcit tones talk us through it awfully well. Would also stream easier when you're on the train as I am right now, hearing it in frustrating 20 second chunks. Hopefully it would be easy to do - once the video is up, just take the audio and shove it on Soundcloud.

Just a thought, anyway. It's all sounding fab.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished*

Would take me a matter of minutes to upload the audio to Soundcloud. I record it separately from the video, you see. 

If people think it's a worthwhile idea, I'll do it.


----------



## gaz (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished*

Hi Matt, Sounds great! Will you be creating an Omnisphere bundle anytime soon, as I'd be interested in picking it up if so?

Cheers,
Gari


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished*

Hey Gari. There will be an Omnisphere bundle upon the launch of Horizon III yes, so you will be able to buy all three in one go.

There will also be a small bonus for those people who previously bought both Horizon I & II from my website - more details to be revealed at the weekend.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Matt, so it makes sense for me who has 1 and 2, to hold off purchasing this till weekend?
rsp

edit:
oh it may not even be available for purchase before weekend 
my bad.

rsp


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished*

Will make a great addition to my 1 & 2 soundsets. Looking forward to the weekend. :mrgreen:


----------



## Resoded (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished*

Looking forward to it Matt, credit card at the ready. And looking forward to the treat!


----------



## Ed (Oct 9, 2013)

Matt, this sounds awesome. I havent checked yet but i think I may have missed buying Horizon 2... but I think I think this is the coolest patch set for Omni I've seen, for me anyway. So many sounds that really great me.

Would you consider doing one for the Moog expansion? I realise this might have a lower audience due to less people owning the expansion... or maybe some extra patches in one of the Horzons for those that have it? Its just there's some really great sounds in it, the sound sources etc. 

What I especially love about what you've got here is that they are not self indulgent. In that they seem like they are patches from someones private collection like the Dark Zebra presets, designed to be used with a lot of other things, many very simple, but very useful because of that. I spend a few minutes trying to figure out how to explain it more, but I gave up, and Im sure you know what I mean. I think I have even said this to you before, but you know, Im getting older and my memory aint what it used to be.

PS: I had a good laugh when you said "you all saw that chord sequence coming". That damn chord sequence haha


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 9, 2013)

Crap! Me want NOW!!!!


----------



## woodsdenis (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished*

Just when I vowed NOT to buy any libraries this month this comes along :evil: 
Matt " the Hugh Grant of library owners" is avery annoying and talented git.

Will but it first thing on Sat BTW so get up early, I think I was first off the block on the last one :D


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished*

Well, this thread has been a bit busy whilst I've been out.

@Zvenx. Whether or not you purchase Horizon III (or commit any other crimes) or not will have no bearing on the little bonus for owners of I and II.

@woodsdenis. "the Hugh Grant of library owners". You see, this is why no-one believes I was brought up in a council house.

Thanks for all the kind comments (I understood what you meant Ed!). I hope you all enjoy the sounds when they're released on Friday.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 9, 2013)

kool.
thanks
rsp


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 9, 2013)

Put me down Matt, Lucky number 7 !

and you sound way to posh for council flats : )


----------



## kclements (Oct 9, 2013)

Very cool. I have Vlm. 1 and love it. 

Matt - any chance you will have a Vlm. II & III bundle?

Thanks. Looking forward to picking up both II & III

cheers
kc


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished*

Consistently great patches covering different genres. I always look forward to the new ambient piano and pads/textures. Omnisphere Horizon III sounds no different. Another "fun" patch walkthrough Matt and looking forward to add more great patches to my Omnisphere soundset this Friday.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished*

These sound great and will be on my buy list once I eventually get Omnisphere. I guess what I'm really trying to say is when will Zebra Continuum 2 be released :mrgreen:


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 10, 2013)

kclements @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> Matt - any chance you will have a Vlm. II & III bundle?


Unfortunately, there won't be a II and III bundle. But, there will be an existing customer discount for III when it's released.

Thanks for all the further nice comments.


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Matt, is the eclipse demo Fully Horizon III?

I love those little reverse FX in there! If those kind of things are not in there, could you point me in the direction of some of those? 

Horizon III on the buy list for certain, im more for these softer patches!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished*

The full Eclipse demo features some other libraries. I don't know which, but I can ask Mervin for you and PM you.

There's a naked version of his track in the Soundcloud set, so you can double check there as to whether the reverse noises are in Horizon III or not - off the top of my head, I think they aren't.


----------



## kclements (Oct 10, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> kclements @ Thu Oct 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Matt - any chance you will have a Vlm. II & III bundle?
> ...



Great. I'll go and pick up Vlm II and then get VLM III when released. 

Really love your first Horizon. I use it all the time.

cheers - 
kc


----------



## TuomasP (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished*

Oh boy this is great for Omnisphere junkies who need some swweeet dose of new sounds.

Buying mr. TheUnfinished patches gives you feeling like you have a personal sound designer in your possession :D with pocket money of course lol


----------



## pulse (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats mate! looks wonderful


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 11, 2013)

Cheers guys.

*Omnisphere Horizon III* is now on sale!

Of you're an existing customer, keep an eye out for the discount code in my brand new Newsletter.

Cheers.


----------



## woodsdenis (Oct 11, 2013)

Love it, Love it, Love it,

Great stuff Matt as usual.


----------



## doctornine (Oct 11, 2013)

woodsdenis @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> Love it, Love it, Love it,
> 
> Great stuff Matt as usual.



+1 To that


----------



## gaz (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Matt. I jsut DLed the bulndle and will try the patches out in anger later tonight.

Cheers!
Gari


----------



## Phil M (Oct 11, 2013)

Seriously, this more than anything I've seen/heard is nudging me towards buying Omnisphere - a great example of what you can _do_ with it as opposed to what you _get_. I actually daren't watch your videos for the first two Horizon releases because I just know it'll end up being a very expensive weekend :shock: :wink:


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 11, 2013)

Glad people are already enjoying it. Warms the cockles, so it does.

Phil... I urge you to grab Omnisphere. Whether you want to then add another 380+ cutting edge sounds for less than £50 in a bundle deal, is entirely up to you!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 11, 2013)

Great new set Matt. Hor 1 and 2 are all through last film just finished. Great price - especially for previous customers. Thanks for breathing new life into Omni for us 'non-tweaker, knob twisting' types.


----------



## Ed (Oct 11, 2013)

Phil M @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> Seriously, this more than anything I've seen/heard is nudging me towards buying Omnisphere - a great example of what you can _do_ with it as opposed to what you _get_. I actually daren't watch your videos for the first two Horizon releases because I just know it'll end up being a very expensive weekend :shock: :wink:



How have you not bought it yet? It should be the default thing in every media composers studio 8)


----------



## oxo (Oct 11, 2013)

now the horizon-bundle has occupied my hard drive  ....good work, very inspiring! thanks.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 11, 2013)

Rob Elliott @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> Great new set Matt. Hor 1 and 2 are all through last film just finished. Great price - especially for previous customers. Thanks for breathing new life into Omni for us 'non-tweaker, knob twisting' types.


Rob, it would be a great pleasure to hear some of that music.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 11, 2013)

Ordered today. Thanks Matt for the repeat customer discount. Mr. P should get you on his programming team! James

ps
Now when we getting some more Zebra, and then Iris and Padshop Pro stuff from you ? : )


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 11, 2013)

Missed the discount in my email due to impatience . Just rolled out of bed this morning before work and put it on the card :D Oh well . I'm really enjoying Horizon III so far. As always , love the ambient pianos and pads. Favorite patches by far are Stockholm Symphony , The Villagers , Misty Mountains , and Monsters. Well done Matt. Love em just as much as the other 2 Horizons.


----------



## Resoded (Oct 12, 2013)

Great work Matt, played with it yesterday and there's as usual a lot of useful patches.

Will there be any more Zebra releases?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Erik.

Will there be more Zebra? In a word... yes.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Will definitely get the bundle shortly, just a small question. Will these patches show up under (relevant) keyword searches in the browser, i.e are they integrated with tags that will show up when doing searches?


----------



## Phil M (Oct 12, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Fri 11 Oct said:


> Glad people are already enjoying it. Warms the cockles, so it does.
> 
> Phil... I urge you to grab Omnisphere. Whether you want to then add another 380+ cutting edge sounds for less than £50 in a bundle deal, is entirely up to you!


Unfortunately I ain't buying jack this weekend as I misplaced my wallet this morning and in my blind panic cancelled my debit/credit cards. And then, literally seconds after hanging up the phone, I opened a drawer that I've never, ever kept my wallet in and, well, you can guess the rest :oops:




Ed @ Fri 11 Oct said:


> How have you not bought it yet? It should be the default thing in every media composers studio 8)


Omnisphere very nearly was my first software synth! I boiled it down to a choice between it and Alchemy, and ultimately, for a cash-strapped newbie like me, a playable demo was worth a hundred video/audio demos.

Oh well - the list grows ever longer! :wink:


----------



## pkm (Oct 12, 2013)

Just picked up the Omnisphere Bundle. Great stuff! Funny, a couple of the presets are almost exactly the same as patches I created for my TV show. Good to know we are on the same wavelength!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 13, 2013)

Phil M @ Sat Oct 12 said:


> Unfortunately I ain't buying jack this weekend as I misplaced my wallet this morning and in my blind panic cancelled my debit/credit cards. And then, literally seconds after hanging up the phone, I opened a drawer that I've never, ever kept my wallet in and, well, you can guess the rest :oops:


Would love to pretend I've never done that... ah well.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello again VI!

Today is my birthday. I shan't tell you how old I am... mainly because I have yet to learn how to count that high.

To celebrate my steady decay, and innumeracy, I'm going to give away a copy of Omnisphere Horizon III to the next person who comments in this thread.

Please only do so if a) you own Omnisphere, b) you haven't already bought Horizon III, and c) you're a lovely person - ah, hell, who am I to judge? Scrap C.

Bon chance!


----------



## R.Cato (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Matt. 

My girlfriend says I am lovely person, does that count? :D


----------



## Resoded (Oct 13, 2013)

Already own it so I waited for someone else to comment, but happy birthday Matt!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 13, 2013)

Works for me. I shan't ask for it in writing!

PM me your email Mr Winner. 

And cheers Erik.


----------



## R.Cato (Oct 13, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Sun Oct 13 said:


> Works for me. I shan't ask for it in writing!
> 
> PM me your email Mr Winner.
> 
> And cheers Erik.



Done.

Also thanks to Erik. o-[][]-o


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 13, 2013)

Excellent. Nice to spread some joy on a smashing day for me. Enjoy!


----------



## kclements (Oct 13, 2013)

Had just a chance to play with Horizon III. And, as with Horizon I, I love it!!!

Great work.

cheers
kc


----------



## Phil M (Oct 14, 2013)

Many happy returns, Matt o-[][]-o




TheUnfinished @ Sun 13 Oct said:


> Would love to pretend I've never done that... ah well.


Well at least I'm not alone in the senior moments club, then!


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 14, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Sun Oct 13 said:


> Phil M @ Sat Oct 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I ain't buying jack this weekend as I misplaced my wallet this morning and in my blind panic cancelled my debit/credit cards. And then, literally seconds after hanging up the phone, I opened a drawer that I've never, ever kept my wallet in and, well, you can guess the rest :oops:
> ...



Ive done it with my iLok before. 

Which angers me so much with iLok that i cannot have 2 iloks with my licences on, because i use it both at work and at home. Moving it between locations is a disatser waiting to happen!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 14, 2013)

Finally had a chance to install and play with these for a few minutes. Excellent, incredibly varied too. To the person who asked - as with the others, these are indeed tagged, and they follow the Spectrasonics convention for the main categories, which I find super-helpful. Usually I search all libraries at once using category filters and maybe one or two other tags - amazing how often what I finally wind up with ends up being one of Matt's patches.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Mon 14 Oct said:


> Finally had a chance to install and play with these for a few minutes. Excellent, incredibly varied too. To the person who asked - as with the others, these are indeed tagged, and they follow the Spectrasonics convention for the main categories, which I find super-helpful. Usually I search all libraries at once using category filters and maybe one or two other tags - amazing how often what I finally wind up with ends up being one of Matt's patches.



Great! Thanks for confirming that. Like you I tend to search all libraries at once and so tags and categories are essential for that.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Purchased! Great stuff! Lots of scarey sounds in there- I hope you didn't create these sounds in the middle of the night....giving your family nightmares from hell. >8o


----------



## Udo (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon III by The Unfinished*



TheUnfinished @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> (...)
> There will also be a small bonus for those people who previously bought both Horizon I & II from my website - more details to be revealed at the weekend.


Hey Matt, I got Horizon I+II from Time+Space. Am I not entitled to the bonus? I suppose I could check with T+S if they will offer a discount for I+II owners ....


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the new nice comments, much appreciated.

@Aaronnt1. Apologies for missing your post. Yes, each patch is in the correct relevant folder (within a main Horizon III folder) and all tags are relevant to each section and, of course, the nature of the sound itself.

@Udo. Basically, I couldn't make the promise of the bonus to people who had bought them from a 3rd party site as I am not privy to that information, for obvious data security reasons. However, if people who have bought I and II want the bonus, just email me proof of purchase and I'll add you to the email list.


----------



## rJames (Oct 15, 2013)

Did we ever hear what was going to happen for owners of Horizon I and II?

Ron


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 16, 2013)

So keen. Patience young Padawan, I've had a busy week.

Will hopefully be sending it out before the weekend.


----------



## Ed (Oct 16, 2013)

rJames @ Tue Oct 15 said:


> Did we ever hear what was going to happen for owners of Horizon I and II?
> 
> Ron



TWAS A MERE RUSE I TELL YOU!! FOR SHAME!!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 16, 2013)

Right, you're off ze list, Bradshaw!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay. Those of you who bought Horizons I and II from me early on should now have received an email with the little bonus.

If you haven't and think you should have, either a) check your spam folder, or b) message me.

Cheers.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 16, 2013)

got it. thanks.

of course the anal retentive side of me (do I even have another side) wonders why 1 and 2 are in my browser as omnisphere horizon 1 and 2
but 3 and the bonus are the unfinished omnisphere horizon 3 and bonus. 

rsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmmm... That intrigues me too. They should all be pre-fixed by The Unfinished as I'm a terrible egomaniac. Strange.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 16, 2013)

...I think it is easy enough to fix. Is it that way at your end too?
rsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 16, 2013)

No, it all looks perfect at my end.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 16, 2013)

hmmmm will investigate at my end.....lol
rsp


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 16, 2013)

Bonus Bonus OOh Ah! o=? Thanks for the extra Horizon Bonus patches Matt. Late Autumn and Batista .....nice.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 17, 2013)

zvenx @ Wed Oct 16 said:


> got it. thanks.
> 
> of course the anal retentive side of me (do I even have another side) wonders why 1 and 2 are in my browser as omnisphere horizon 1 and 2
> but 3 and the bonus are the unfinished omnisphere horizon 3 and bonus.
> ...




I needed to do a rescan in omnisphere browser..
I did the opposite of what you do, that is I take off the 'the unfinished' part in the folder name but forgot to do a rescan to update the files......so now they are all as I like them.
rsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 17, 2013)

Removing my presence? Why I oughtta...! 

To be fair, it does make the names a bit long on the GUI screen.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 17, 2013)

yes... it does......lol

and thanks for the Multis which I just got.

rsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 17, 2013)

Ah yes, hopefully everyone who bought Horizon III now has the 30 bonus multis too.

I feel like I've been compiling, emailing and updating all week. Time for a rest.


----------



## oxo (Oct 17, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> Ah yes, hopefully everyone who bought Horizon III now has the 30 bonus multis too...



horizon III did not come with multis, right? only I and II, these are included (i bought the bundle and found no multis in III).


----------



## zvenx (Oct 17, 2013)

they were emailed today.
rsp


----------



## oxo (Oct 17, 2013)

i did not receive any mail.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 17, 2013)

Finally got round to installing the treat, And it's a treat.

Here's a question for you, Matt - can you think of any reason for us Horizon trilogy owners (and duo owners for that matter) not to combine all the lovely presets in one big Horizon folder? I'd merge all the category subfolders from the 4 different library folders into one set of subfolders, so keep that all-important hierarchy. Over 400 Unfinished presets all in one place sounds like a pretty damn good idea to me.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 17, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> Finally got round to installing the treat, And it's a treat.
> 
> Here's a question for you, Matt - can you think of any reason for us Horizon trilogy owners (and duo owners for that matter) not to combine all the lovely presets in one big Horizon folder? I'd merge all the category subfolders from the 4 different library folders into one set of subfolders, so keep that all-important hierarchy. Over 400 Unfinished presets all in one place sounds like a pretty damn good idea to me.



*@Guy * You could probably do that , being careful that all patches go into the proper categorized folders. Just make sure to do a rescan after you change the file locations around . Also , make sure you have the zip files handy in case you need to delete the folders and start from scratch. :cry:

*****EDIT****** Maybe you can't do it Guy . I just noticed there is a preferences xml file and a prt_omn.index file in each of the 3 Horizon folders. Not sure if that will affect anything. Might want to leave it to Matt to give a thumbs up on this one.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 18, 2013)

oxo @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> horizon III did not come with multis, right? only I and II, these are included (i bought the bundle and found no multis in III).


Hey Oxo, you should have received your email now. I stupidly managed to leave out people who had bought the bundle.

As for moving patches about. I do not know what the impact of doing that would be - would moving, copying over the preference files cause a problem? I've had a little look and couldn't find any conclusive evidence either way.

It could be that all that will happen is that those files will be appropriately updated when you rescan after moving everything... but I can only say 'could be' at this juncture.


----------



## oxo (Oct 18, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> Hey Oxo, you should have received your email now. I stupidly managed to leave out people who had bought the bundle.




now the mail has arrived. thank you! it makes a lot of fun to work with. very inspiring. i am very happy with the bundle.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 18, 2013)

oxo @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> now the mail has arrived. thank you! it makes a lot of fun to work with. very inspiring. i am very happy with the bundle.


As I can see from your post in that other Omnisphere thread... 

Glad to hear it.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 18, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> Finally got round to installing the treat, And it's a treat.
> 
> Here's a question for you, Matt - can you think of any reason for us Horizon trilogy owners (and duo owners for that matter) not to combine all the lovely presets in one big Horizon folder? I'd merge all the category subfolders from the 4 different library folders into one set of subfolders, so keep that all-important hierarchy. Over 400 Unfinished presets all in one place sounds like a pretty damn good idea to me.



I did it and it does work !!!! It takes about 5-10 minutes of your time. All 3 Horizon patches combined into categorized makes for one big preset library. :D I started with horizon 1(mine shows up as _V2) and copied all patches from Horizon 2 and 3 over to each categorized folder. Note : Some folders are not in Horizon 1 , ie Human voices so Copy and paste folder from H2 or H3 . Good luck but proceed at your own risk!! 

Here is what my tree looks like:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks to my old friend insomnia, I've just amalgamated the patches too - after a refresh, all seems to work perfectly.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, whaddya know?! I might do that myself as well.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 19, 2013)

This way works better for the trilogy IMO. You have instant access to all patches per category and no more looking through multiple Horizon folders in the Omnisphere browser to find "that" patch.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 19, 2013)

paulmatthew @ Sat Oct 19 said:


> This way works better for the trilogy IMO. You have instant access to all patches per category and no more looking through multiple Horizon folders in the Omnisphere browserto find "that" patch.



Indeed - though you can search by author as an alternative and keep the 3 vols separate, I'm quite a fan of the library navigator.

Will be interesting to see what Eric's changes are with 3rd party library integration, but I hope it keeps this ease of use.


----------

